# NYIT culinary program??



## jubal (May 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm currently looking at relocating to the NY area from the midwest and am looking at culinary arts programs in the area. I've been a cook for about 5 years now but have no formal education as of yet.

At $10,000 and 1 year of school, the financial and time investment are definitely both in my range, but I don't know a whole lot about the program's reputation.

I see that they are accredited by the ACF, and the 120-hour required externship may lead to a job or at least a contact or two in the area, but I am worried that this may not be enough to get me started in New York City. I plan on possibly bolstering my resume by attending some professional development classes at the CIA after graduating NYIT's program, but I don't know if employers would care much about that either.

Does anybody have any experience or knowledge of this program and it's reputation in the area, or any recommendations for other inexpensive culinary programs in the area? How about the professional development programs from the CIA - would these be enough to bolster what may be drab culinary credentials?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

doesnt get more affordable than this:
Nassau Community College -

Career Academy - Culinary Academy

however the most reputable, and the ones worth their salt are the most expensive...
french culinary institute, institute culinary education. the NYIT program is new to me, and the first time i am hearing of it... if you do choose to go this route, please provide us with feedback...

*btw found this for anyone else interested:
NYIT - Extended Education - Culinary Arts Certificate


----------

